# how to trasfer flys to mantis cage with out fly flying off?



## macro junkie (Nov 14, 2007)

ok i have some magots im about to make flys..how do u lot trasfer flys from a cup to the tank with out it flying off?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 14, 2007)

cool em off in the fridge for 2 to 3 minutes.


----------



## asdsdf (Nov 14, 2007)

Or freezer for 90 sec.


----------



## Kruszakus (Nov 14, 2007)

You could make a small hole and put a plastic bottle into it, so the flies will get inside - then you just put the bottle into the freezer and then you "pour down" the flies into the cantainer with your mantis.

Once they are out of their torpor, they will be in for a rude awakening, hehehe.


----------



## Rick (Nov 14, 2007)

asdsdf said:


> Or freezer for 90 sec.


I like to put them in the freezer for up to four minutes or until they quit moving. That way they do not start moving around before I get done feeding everyone.


----------



## Andrew (Nov 14, 2007)

One time I put the whole thing of flies in the fridge and forgot about them until the next day.

Edit - Crud, didn't mean to post it like that. They all still survived fine... they stayed inactive for a long time though.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 14, 2007)

Was it then tvfly dinner? :lol:


----------



## asdsdf (Nov 14, 2007)

Rick said:


> I like to put them in the freezer for up to four minutes or until they quit moving. That way they do not start moving around before I get done feeding everyone.


Wow, that's a long time. I thought that they would die by then...


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 15, 2007)

brilliant..il do that soon as they hatch..oh whats this pollen poweder i keep reading about..why would i want that?


----------



## asdsdf (Nov 15, 2007)

So it mimics the bees or pollinating insects that it may naturally eat. It's not needed, but Yen uses it and as you can tell, his mantises thrive.


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 15, 2007)

asdsdf said:


> So it mimics the bees or pollinating insects that it may naturally eat. It's not needed, but Yen uses it and as you can tell, his mantises thrive.


how do u use it..and where can i buy it?


----------



## Rick (Nov 15, 2007)

asdsdf said:


> Wow, that's a long time. I thought that they would die by then...


If they are young flies sometimes four minutes isn't even long enough. They are sometimes still crawling around. This is with bluebottles.


----------



## colddigger (Nov 17, 2007)

asdsdf said:


> So it mimics the bees or pollinating insects that it may naturally eat. It's not needed, but Yen uses it and as you can tell, his mantises thrive.


actually i've read that the pollen contains nutrients that helps in the mantis' growth and fertility


----------



## asdsdf (Nov 17, 2007)

colddigger said:


> actually i've read that the pollen contains nutrients that helps in the mantis' growth and fertility


Sure. It also mimics the bees or pollinating insects that it may naturally eat.

You can get it at http://www.mantisplace.com/feederinsects.html . Rebecca has something called Yen's blend that you powder onto the feeder foods. She also has a type of fly food that has the pollen,powder, and stuff inside of it, so the fly gets gutloaded. I highly recommend her.


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 22, 2007)

i am whit the freezer or take curl-houseflies they can,t fly cuz ther winges are curled


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 22, 2007)

idolomantis said:


> i am whit the freezer or take curl-houseflies they can,t fly cuz ther winges are curled


yer mi still tryuing to find em..only get nornally flys..im still hunting.


----------

